
Paths in Google's Fuchsia are similar to Plan 9 - wtbob
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/docs/+/HEAD/namespaces.md
======
wtbob
And a (short) discussion on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/plan9/comments/6a683b/fuchsia_the_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/plan9/comments/6a683b/fuchsia_the_new_os_from_google_has_some/)

